# SENEYE minireview with pics and video



## Radik (17 Aug 2011)

Hi folks let me tell you first I am not gadget freak, I am not owning iPad or any pad I have second hand iPhone but I could dot miss Seneye.

3 versions Home, Pond, Reef

*Ammonia, PH, Temperature meter, Free Oxygen* - Any version
PAR, LUX, Kelvin meter - Reef version only

Features you do not see described on official page and not available yet:
*Nitrate, Nitrite, GH, KH, Clorine* - Any version
These features will be unlocked if you buy either some one time upgrade again or test strip in the future. Not sure.

So how does it work?

Generally you need some net-book or PC to connect your Seneye, you have to download software from their WEB and install on PC. Then SW do the data interpretation for you and communicate with Seneye web if you wish to have online updates and monitoring.

For PAR/LUX/Kelvin/Temperature metering you do not need any subscription this is freely available.
However if you wish to have all above and with constant updates and monitoring to your personal web you need to buy testing strip which lasts 30 days, then it needs to be replaced.  There is subscription service for that for around 6.00,- per Month. I assume it will last much longer (3000 readings) if you will use it only time to time without constant monitoring features ON.

For future there seems to be planned wireless USB sender which would allow to send readings to your personal WEB without need to have PC online, your Wireless modem would do the trick. I am not sure at this point if any 3rd party network USB hub would work as well.

Now some photos of device: imminent just uploading...
Front




Back



Testing strip which needs replacement every 30 days - optional subscription



settings with thresholds for warnings your min, max etc.



testing in progress, basic features test strip is not inside now



upcoming features, now here it gets interesing




Luis asked for video I made it only because of you m8  I do not know how to insert video here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_vibqv7mgE

for more par readings follow up here:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=17284


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

Thanks mate, the video was pretty cool.

So one buys the tool, connects to pc and that is it. 

The test strip lasts for about 3000 readings, then we will need to replace it?  Or did I misunderstood it?


---
- .


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Aug 2011)

This looks great, the lighting readings are worth the £60 alone in my book.
Does this have to always be plugged into a pc or laptop??


----------



## GillesF (18 Aug 2011)

Any idea about the pricing?
I wanted to subscribe for the beta testing  but was unable to complete the information form, too buggy ...


----------



## Radik (18 Aug 2011)

> The test strip lasts for about 3000 readings, then we will need to replace it? Or did I misunderstood it?



It lasts 30 days and 3000 readings, then it will signal you to change it. Each strip is with unique code you have to enter when activating so maybe it would last longer but it will get locked after 30 days 



> Does this have to always be plugged into a pc or laptop??


no it does not if you want to make reading only time to time but I think test strip is on countdown anyway.



> Any idea about the pricing?


Seneye reef with PAR meter is between 90-98 depends on retailer. There was somewhere 6 pounds a month subscription and they will deliver you testing strip each month to door. I can not see how or where to order their web is not 100% working needs some tuning.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

Thanks Radik, so the test strip lasts for 30 days (more of less) and after that we will need to buy another at £6? 

As I am only interested on the PAR meter, it would mean that against a Quantum Par meter this would not match, as the Quantum is pay once and that is it. In a year of use we would cover the price of the Quantum meter. 

I think that if a person is looking for up to date information on their tank, then this is perfect.


----------



## Radik (18 Aug 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Thanks Radik, so the test strip lasts for 30 days (more of less) and after that we will need to buy another at £6?


 Correct it is on subscription basis but if you are fine with temperature metering only you do not need that, strip is for PH, Oxygen, Ammonia, etc and more upcoming features



> As I am only interested on the PAR meter, it would mean that against a Quantum Par meter this would not match, as the Quantum is pay once and that is it. In a year of use we would cover the price of the Quantum meter.


 Incorrect you can use it non stop same as Quantum meter no need for subscription on PAR/Lux/Kelvin metering 



> I think that if a person is looking for up to date information on their tank, then this is perfect.


I agree it is not 100% working yet but once they tune it it will be great


----------



## George Farmer (23 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the review, Radik. Very informative.

I am meeting with Seneye this week so if anyone has any questions they'd like me to ask then let me know.

Seneye are also giving talks at Aquatics Live.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Aug 2011)

The question I would ask has to be what would happen if the company ever folds, no more testing strips? Or the only solution is to stock up? 


---
- .


----------



## ghostsword (23 Aug 2011)

And another question? Any discount for UKAPS members either online or on the event day?  hard times, every penny needs to be saved.


---
- .


----------



## Radik (23 Aug 2011)

Thanks George, also please ask what about owning multiple Seneye.. any discounts for testing strips? paying 6 per each it can stack up considerably if you are having more tanks. I understand that you get and pay for the account on WEB but if you have more Seneye then you should pay only for additional strip itself.


----------



## GillesF (23 Aug 2011)

How about international shipping? Will those test strips be available to other countries too (I'm from Belgium)?
When will they release a wireless setup?


----------



## bjorn (3 Sep 2011)

Does anyone know how to contact support. The "submit fault report" just goes to a settings page. There is no contact options, no email address or phone number. Support is non existent. 

I'm having issues with the PH reader as it's never worked properly. It's off by quite a bit, it tells me it's PH7.3 but I know it's 6.5ish.

I'm getting quite pissed off as not only have I spend a lot of money on one of these but it's subscription based.. the longer this goes on the more worthless it becomes. Not only that, there is no way to renew the subscription any way.


----------



## madlan (3 Sep 2011)

Could you ask them about monitoring Co2?


----------



## bjorn (5 Sep 2011)

madlan said:
			
		

> Could you ask them about monitoring Co2?



I've still not been able to get hold of them. Nothing on their site.. I've just used it to measure PAR, useless for anything else.


----------



## dazzer1975 (13 Sep 2011)

George, any further info regarding your meeting with seneye?


----------



## andrejacobs81 (20 Oct 2011)

So the website says £6 per month for a slide (seneye+) however you can't buy/sign up from the website you have to buy from eBay listing. The eBay price says £18, what is up with that.

I think I will wait a bit longer and see how this thing plays out before I get a seneye.


----------



## Radik (21 Oct 2011)

18 for 3 of them not single one.


----------



## andrejacobs81 (22 Oct 2011)

Aah ok that makes much more sense. Now that it has been out for a couple of months, could we get some more raves and rants from people that are using it?

When will they be adding the other testing to the slides?


----------

